
Coinbase Account Locked After Opening App in Cuba - ricknoubal
I wish I had read any threads prior to traveling completely legally on an Artists Tour to Cuba last month.<p>While in Cuba, it was clear that many Financial Apps or Websites blocked access, providing a helpful prompt after login that &quot;this is not available in the current location.&quot; This includes Chase, TD Ameritrade, Vanguard, and other major US Financial institutions. All of these Apps worked upon landing back in a location following return to the US.<p>Coinbase, however, proved itself once again to be the outlier in regulation, usability, and now support.<p>After arriving back in the US and attempting to log in, a message is received:<p>&quot;Our records indicate that you have attempted to log in to your Coinbase account from a country in which Coinbase is prohibited by law from doing business (Cuba) per the sanctions imposed by the U.S. Treasury Department’s Office of Foreign Assets Control or other governing bodies. As a result, your account has been restricted.<p>If you are not a resident of a sanctioned country or otherwise have received this notification in error, please reply to this email with a copy of a current, government-issued ID and proof of your current address, such as a utility bill or rental agreement.&quot;<p>I have followed all steps asking for re-verification and submitted support tickets with the required information. Of course, there has been no response and as expected, the phone support is constantly &quot;at high volume&quot; and forces you to again, submit a ticket.<p>How is it that every other financial institution can display a prompt, and Coinbase proactively locks you out, followed by a non-responsive path to unlocking your funds?<p>It&#x27;s incredible to me that this company can raise over 500M and can&#x27;t afford an Operations&#x2F;Support Team to reply to a Support ticket in a vaguely reasonable amount of time.<p>Has anyone else had this experience recently, and if so, any suggestions for getting in touch with Coinbase Support?
======
mtmail
A user said filing an official complaint with CFPB
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17611181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17611181)
worked.

~~~
ricknoubal
Thanks for the suggestion - I’ll try filing a complaint and post back with any
results.

Apparently there has been various success with users posting on HN to get
visibility to an individual ticket, which is a messy way of triage, but users
are clearly running out of options.

------
neckeri
Hacker News isnt really for Coinbase support tickets

